# Are there any co-sleeping items you can't live without?



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sure this topic has been posted to death, but what's the easiest co-sleeping method y'all have found?
I've read that the side-car cosleepers are a waste of money and the baby just ends up in the bed anyway. I've read bad reviews of the sleep positioners and heard that they just take up too much room in the bed. But I like the idea of being able to pull the covers up higher than my waist. Any input?


----------



## happy & blessed (Aug 3, 2006)

We had one of the "snuggle nest" things that went in the middle of the bed, but we never used it







Once dd could roll over, we put the mattress on the floor. And as for covers, I pull them up to my chest, then put dd on top of covers (she HATES covers on her legs). Before dd, I liked to sleep in tank tops and put the covers on my shoulders, but now, I sleep in t-shirts or long sleeve tees since I can't put covers on my shoulders anymore. So, I guess in answer to your question, I feel that there are no co-sleeping items needed


----------



## Adele_Mommy (Jun 28, 2007)

A king-sized bed!









I also found warm PJs were helpful when I was co-sleeping with an infant.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Yep, King sized bed. The sleep positioner was useful for the first weeks, during naps.

As for blankets, we all used separate ones. Still do, in fact.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

The first couple months, a baby blanket under us to catch milk, spitup, and leaky diapers. And yeah, a big bed!

The trick to covering up if you want to all use the same blanket is after baby finishes nursing, you scoot way down into the bed so baby isn't too covered but you are covered enough.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Toddler bedrail....used it with all 3 boys.
And a cloth diaper or towel under baby's bottom during those first few weeks of constant Niagara Falls nighttime peeing!


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

A baby


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

We have a full size bed, smaller than a queen. Although dd ends up between us from time to time, we use the side-car co-sleeper every night. I also like it for naps, but use a pillow fortress when she falls asleep on the bed and I want to do something else. When she does end up between us, I put her up between our pillows so that blankets to our shoulders are to her chest and she wears long sleeves.

At first dd would only sleep on my chest, so we were all in one bed then. I would prop myself up a little on pillows and wear something warm that opened in the front so my arms and shoulders didn't freeze.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

For us a side cared crib ( not a "cosleeper") was a nesecity for a time- because Dh has a sleep disorder and it wasn't safe having baby near him- now that our little one is bigger there are nights he sleeps between the two of us without trouble and other nights where he sleeps in the side car - which has really just expanded the size of our bed- a king size bed definately helps also and soon we'll have another baby in our bed and the side car will again become very useful for us


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Two queen sized beds side by side on the floor do us just fine









Everybody has their own blankets... I have two separate sets of pillows, one for my son's bed and one for the adult bed.

we've had this set up since last winter and it works REALLY well!


----------



## TushasAmi (Feb 2, 2007)

A nice, firm pillow for my back when nursing in side-lying position.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

A nice BIG bed!! Seriously. I don't know if we could go back to a full-size like we did right after DS was born!! King-size is SOO much nicer!!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Dh sleeps on the couch and ds and I are in tehbed. Dhis not a good co-sleeper. He covered ds twice the other night with the comforter. I tried to explain to hime why I dress so warm at night but he refuses to get it. I also sleep a foot lower than ds that way I can cover myself better. The snuggle nest was great i the beginning because it kept everyone happy. But like a pp said, my ds too slept onmy chest the first 12 weeks, so it did not matter where or what we slept on.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i couldn't survive without the bedrail


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, king-sized bed, firm back pillow, and baby.







Oh, and a flannel-backed pad for the newborn wets. And a baby blanket for my shoulders when I get chilly but the Heater-Baby is just fine.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

King size bed! I don't think we could do it otherwise.

My mom made me a bunch of "burp cloths" that are larger in size and we used those for DD to lay on because she was a spitter-upper. I loved those and now we use them for lovies.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

we use a toddler guard rail and all 4 of us have our own blankets. its okay though, i think we share enough!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Flannel pj's and a receiving blanket for under us! (It's a lot easier to change that daily or every second day than all the sheets on the Queen size bed!)


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

We're only a week into this, but here's what we use -

A king bed

A cosleeper on my side holds the baby about 1/3 of the time - and also holds my big water jug and a basket filled with all the nursing supplies. I seem to require a lot of stuff to nurse (lansinoh, hand pump for overactive letdown, bottle of Vit E, breast pads to stem the flow...)

We use the snuggle nest about as much - or more- than we use the cosleeper. It keeps DS somewhat protected from DH - as DH is big and tends to collide with DS. However, DH also sleeps with DS on his chest for about 1/3 of the night. We also move the snuggle nest around the house for naps.

A "husband"-style pillow for nursing sitting up. A wedge pillow for nursing side-lying (which the lactation consultant told me to give up for a while). A butt pillow that has a curve cut out of it to protect my ginormous tear and stitches.

Lots of rolled towels and receiving blankets for positioning. I'm assuming that in a few weeks, the need for these will lessen. (Or my brest friend, which arrives tomorrow, will eliminate the need for the blankets). The towels are also necessary for my letdown.

Yeah, there's a lot of extra stuff in our bedroom now. I hope that it will lessen as breastfeeding becomes more organized.


----------



## smallmama (Dec 6, 2006)

It has changed for us over time. The co-sleeper was useless for us at first - DS was a snuggly sleeper and had to be rightupagainstme. Then DH moved to the guest room (a king bed would've been nice there) as he got bigger. Then he got mobile and on went the bedrails. Then he got REALLY mobile and I missed DH, so we put the mattress on the floor and sidecarred the crib and that's working GREAT.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

My must-haves are my boobs







our king sized bed, a flannel backed rubber pad that goes under the sheets for spills of various kinds, and a cloth diaper to throw over the breast that DD isn't nursing on: we sleep in the nude and I still leak sometimes.

Our co-sleeper is very handy but not totally necessary, since DD often starts off the night there, and it's a nice place for naps in the daytime. It also holds a ton of stuff in the compartment underneath. And it works as a bedrail when DD is on that side of the bed.

We also have a white noise cuddly lamb, which is a nice luxury.

We have a Snuggle nest that I use elsewhere in the house for naps, but not in the bed.


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

My spouse. That's it (except for the afore-mentioned boobs).


----------



## a~...Mamacitaa~... (Sep 18, 2004)

my snuggly Baya and hubby.. our king size bed and the always in her mouth *BOOBS*.. thats a great night sleep.... and our 7 pillows..LOL


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

As others have said, a king-size mattress!


----------

